# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Newer mando player in NJ

## Dan Cohen

I am newer mando player playing for a few years. #Intermediate? #Not sure how to rate.

I'm hoping to find someone(s) in the area (northern/central NJ) who plays mando or guitar to play with. #I'm intimidated by jams. #Maybe others are too. #I like all kinds of music. #Fiddle tunes, blues, waltzes, klezmer, classical, etc.

Are there similar websites out there for acoustic guitar players that I might look into?

Btw this is my first post here but have been fascinated by the wealth of knowledge and willingness to help on this board. #Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

----------


## AlanN

Dan, you should check out BOTMA of NJ, run by Harold Buckelew. They meet once a month in Little Silver at a church.

----------


## Tom C

I'm in Nanuet NY -Just North of NJ border. I'm up for pickin any time.

Some places to check out.
Some bluegrass/acoustic open mics or Assoc I've been to
Music in the Mission -West Milford NJ(i'll try to get more info) 2nd Saturday evening of month. Open mic

Bobles Opera House -Chester NY (I bit of a drive, but I met the best people in the world there. Very encouraging and supportive, and good pickers. Open mic but we hang out afterward for some pickin'

AFBA (Applachian Fiddle and Bluegrass) -in Hellertown PA right over NJ boarder off of Rt 78.

HVBA Hudson Valley Bluegrass Assc -Pougkeepsie NY bit of a drive. Every 2nd and 4th
Wed of the mnonth 6-10 at Pirate Canoe Club.

3 nights a week in my friend Pete's kitchen -Orangeburg NY

----------


## Keltic Fiddler

Dan

You didn't say where in Jersey you were other than north/central

I'm in a town called Milford in Hunterdon County. From time to time I have some friends over to do some front porch jamming. We've been doing mostly Irish and Scottish tunes with a few Old Tyme tunes thrown in. It's always very loose and informal.

Other pickers are always welcome!

----------


## ApK

I'm in Middlesex county, NJ and would love to do the 'front porch' thing.
I'm an all around beginner to playing music. I mainly play guitar, am trying to learn fiddle, and just got a mandolin this week on a whim. 

BTW, www.acousticguitar.com has a great guitar forum, and several of us beginners from there just got togther to play last week. Lots of fun.

I've posted a similar message on the fiddleforum.com introductions forum. Another good place for finding like minded music makers, supposedly.

ApK

----------


## sean808080

hey...i'm in union county nj. i checked out the BOTMA Slow jam a few months back and loved it. great group of people. was all set to head over there today as a matter of fact but found out it was cancelled due to the weather.

always lookin to get together with other pickers. newbie here so....

----------


## Dan Cohen

Thanks for all the responses. #

What is BOTMA? #Slow jam? #Sounds interesting to me.

----------


## ApK

BOTMA is the Bluegrass and Old Time Music Association of NJ.

http://www.newjerseybluegrass.org/

I need to get my act together (so to speak) and get down there one of these days.

----------


## James S

Hey guys,

I'm from Bergen County, NJ - Ridgewood: Beginner-Intermediate level. If you are getting a jam together, let me know. Sounds like a good time!

----------


## mandobob

Hey youse guys!
Boonton (Morris County) checking in, count me in.
Bob

----------


## flairbzzt

Somerset/Hunterdon county line. Not big on bg but do play some and would like to meet other players.

----------


## johnM

BOONTON??? I grew up in boonton, hows the old town these days. I gave up the rat race and am living in NE Tennessee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bluegrass country......

john

----------


## rjs

I host a once a month Contra Dance "Slow Jam" at my house in New Providence. We normally get 4-10 people to show up. Speed varies from moderate up to dance speed depending on who is there, the tune, and how long it has been played.

 Other jams in the area:

 Old Time Jam in Somerset:
http://www.diamondcut.com/oldtime
 Celtic, Cajun, Old Time sessions in Lambertville:
http://www.voicenet.com/~hadunn/mitchells/

  Also check out the Folk Project: 
http://www.folkproject.org

  There are MANY musicians in that organization. In addition to putting on concerts, open stages, and contra dances, they have a monthly "music party" at a members house.

  --bob

----------


## archjjg

I might as well check-in also. I live in Rahway(union County), play mainly guitar and bass, bought a mondolin about 1 year ago, and I have not had the time to start with it. I need a good push & guidance from others.

----------


## ApK

> I might as well check-in also. I live in Rahway(union County), play mainly guitar and bass, bought a mondolin about 1 year ago, and I have not had the time to start with it. I need a good push & guidance from others.


I'm in Woodbridge. I'm a dead beginner at mando and fiddle and only slightly better on guitar, but drop me a line if you want to meet up some where and jam for a bit.

ApK

----------


## archjjg

that would be great. time to dust-off the guitar and mando. I'll drop you a line. thanks

----------


## Moose

Hey, JohnM...: Do ya' get back to th' STATES...often!?? - hee.. hee...(My home is Mountain City- Johnson County!) -Moose.

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Music in the Mission -West Milford NJ(i'll try to get more info) 2nd Saturday evening of month. Open mic


Where is music in the mission? Is that off of Macopin Road in West Milford?

----------


## DryBones

> I'm in Middlesex county, NJ and would love to do the 'front porch' thing.
> I'm an all around beginner to playing music. #I mainly play guitar, am trying to learn fiddle, and just got a mandolin this week on a whim. #
> 
> BTW, #www.acousticguitar.com has a great guitar forum, and several of us beginners from there just got togther to play last week. #Lots of fun.
> 
> I've posted a similar message on the fiddleforum.com introductions forum. #Another good place for finding like minded music makers, supposedly.
> 
> ApK


Apk,
Welcome to the dark side, I recognized your "ApK" fron the guitar forum.

----------


## ApK

> Welcome to the dark side, I recognized your "ApK" fron the guitar forum. #


Hey, cool. Now that I have the mandolin, I may not even bother with a travel guitar for a while. I can play the mando while my wife drives! Until she smashes it. ;-)

----------

